# Online audio editor/multitracker - Myna



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this one from a link on another forum. Here's what it says on the website:
"Use Myna to remix music tracks and audio clips. Apply sound effects and record your own voice or instruments!"

It's a Flash based application and it looks pretty similar to Acid or Garageband. I was testing it out with the demo MP3s they provide at the bottom of the page and it works just the way Acid or Garageband would. You can import your own MP3, WAV, AIF, OGG, WMA or AAC files to mix as well and of course you can export the mix in your desired format. Make sure you check out the video overview on the front page. Here's the link: http://aviary.com/tools/myna


----------

